# Binding Questions



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

1st. Are the 09/10 burton freestyle bindings worth it?

2nd. Should i get the freestyles or the 08/09 missions?


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

chip23 said:


> 1st. Are the 09/10 burton freestyle bindings worth it?
> 
> 2nd. Should i get the freestyles or the 08/09 missions?


Neither, Union Forces. 


If you HAVE to get one of those two, get the Missions.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

IMO, the Freestyles are crap. I've seen two pairs of them fall apart. How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

personal experience....
the freestyles are useless piece of plastics...
________
new developments in Pattaya


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

w3iiipu said:


> personal experience....
> the freestyles are useless piece of plastics...


They are the cheapest binding Burton makes, and thats saying ALOT.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I recommend Union Forces as well. I know I love mine....

Or find something in the Ride line. Just try and stay away from Burton if possible... They've got a pretty good reputation for making some inferior equipment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

well what other toe bindings are there that are good?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Union Force

Rome 390

Ride has several in their line.... I don't really know of any "bad" Ride bindings

It ultimately depends on what style of riding you want to do, but most companies are offering toe cap style bindings these days.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

chip23 said:


> well what other toe bindings are there that are good?


I'll second Milo's suggestion. Union Forces or something by Ride. I personally like Ride bindings. I have LX's on my beater board and SPI's on my NS.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

chip23 said:


> well what other toe bindings are there that are good?


Union, Rome, Ride, heard some good things about k2. Burton isn't the only company that has toe caps. Maybe not the same style they have, but each company has their own spin off. Personally, Rome390s are probably the most comfortable while Unions will take you for a ride you will never forget.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i personally ride the forces too...

but ive had experience with the ride EX and LX...they both seem well constructed and durable binding unlike the cheapy and flimsy burton freestyle.

if ur stuck to burton due to the est channel system...id go with the cartels or CO2
________
Ophelia_Dawn cam


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

ok right now if you could get any bindings $200 and under, what would they be?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would take a look at what's available from 2009 first, if your budget is $200.

I got my Ride NRc's for $110 a few months ago.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Stop hating on Burton. Every company has bad bindings. Yea, Burton does have more low quality equips, but their mid and high ends are rock solid.

Personal experience, I had the 07 Ride LX bindings and the ratchet broke on my third session. You don't see me trash talking ride for it. Shit happens bro. When people start telling you to avoid brands just to push another, there is an obvious bias going around. 

Out of your two choices, missions are way better. I'll just say if it's good enough for Shaun white, it's good enough for you. Watch all the Shaun white haters jump in now lol.

Shop around though, Burtons are more expensive than other equivalent brands. Check out K2, Ride, Flow (avoid all the flite series), or jump on the band wagon and get unions. 

BTW, K2 owns Ride.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

chip23 said:


> ok right now if you could get any bindings $200 and under, what would they be?


Union Contact Contact
Union Forces Forces


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Leo said:


> Stop hating on Burton. Every company has bad bindings. Yea, Burton does have more low quality equips, but their mid and high ends are rock solid.
> 
> Personal experience, I had the 07 Ride LX bindings and the ratchet broke on my third session. You don't see me trash talking ride for it. Shit happens bro. When people start telling you to avoid brands just to push another, there is an obvious bias going around.
> 
> ...


Shaun White doesn't ride missions, he rides customs


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Leo said:


> Stop hating on Burton. Every company has bad bindings. Yea, Burton does have more low quality equips, but their mid and high ends are rock solid.
> 
> Personal experience, I had the 07 Ride LX bindings and the ratchet broke on my third session. You don't see me trash talking ride for it. Shit happens bro. When people start telling you to avoid brands just to push another, there is an obvious bias going around.
> 
> ...


The bandwagon? REALLY? Everyone rides Unions because they destroy everything else on the hill! Good god man. 

BTW Burton<Shit


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Leo said:


> Out of your two choices, missions are way better. I'll just say if it's good enough for Shaun white, it's good enough for you. Watch all the Shaun white haters jump in now lol.


Pretty much excludes you from somebody to be taken seriously.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> Shaun White doesn't ride missions, he rides customs


He started using Missions. Look it up :cheeky4:

I'm a tiny bit obsessed with Mr. White lol.

I don't care what any of you say about me. I just don't hate on brands for dumb reasons. Obviously a company like Burton is where they are in the Market for a reason. You also can't deny the talent they have on their team *cough* Terje *cough*.

I'm not a Burton fanboy by any means. If you want to call me a fan of something, call me a Shaun White fan because I won't deny that. I personally would never use Burton bindings unless I decide to make the switch to their ICS boards which I don't. That doesn't mean I am going to trash talk the shit out of Burton to make someone avoid it. Missions are good bindings. Period. Freestyles suck, everyone has already settled that matter.

About my Union comment, wasn't meant to be negative. Everyone is talking up Unions lately just like they did when Forums came out. It is the current brand that has a lot of hype. I don't know personally, but I'm sure there is a very good reason for that hype.

People who engage in needless mudslinging are the ones that shouldn't be taken seriously. Let me reiterate for you people who only see my "Burton Mission bindings are good" comment. I NEVER HAVE AND DO NOT PLAN ON EVER USING BURTON BINDINGS. I just know they have good shit in their line-up. Expensive though.

Keep trash talking me, I can do this all day and night.


----------

